# Ok, so this is a little embarrassing...



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

But if you can't ask anonymous people on the Internet, who can you ask? 

Prostate stimulation... My GF tried it manually on me while performing oral sex, but didn't have much luck. It didn't bother me, and wasn't painful, but it didn't make a difference either. So I bought a toy, and we tried that this weekend. Its her time of the month, so it seemed like a reasonable idea.  It didn't feel much different; she performed oral sex on me while using the toy, and at the end I used the toy while she concentrated a bit more. But for some reason, I orgasmed much quicker (for me, at least). It didn't feel any better or anything; I was expecting something like a finger in the light socket awakening when we hit the right spot. But it was just quicker.

So we fooled around for awhile, just hanging out naked in bed (a great long weekend activity, I might add). Then she says that she wants to do that again. What the heck, I've got nothing better to do. I didn't think anything was likely to happen, as twice in a day is very uncommon for me. So we try again, and the same thing. Took her a little while longer to... Mmmm, get the motor started, so to speak. But the net effect was pretty similar. A relatively quick orgasm for me.

In the end, she was pretty pleased with herself, and I'm glad for that. But I was a little "meh" on the whole process. Maybe I just had too big of expectations. Maybe we're not doing it right...

So my question, for those of you who know WTF you're doing... Is this reaction normal, or do we need to call in an expert who can "teach" us?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd be interested to know as well; I've had largely the same experience (just climaxing faster, but not necessarily "better").


----------



## Soupnutz (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't get the wife to do it, but I've done it to myself a few times and it made my orgasm a lot more intense, was like fire a 12 guage from my crotch.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, part of my problem was... The shot was "muffled" so to speak, in both cases. The first time was oral, the second time I was inside her. I suggested to her that the next time, we should "unleash the hounds" and see if there's a difference. But I didn't "feel" like there was a significant difference.

As far as not getting her to do it, with the toy it was relatively easy to "self stimulate". It was just a small "g-spot stimulator".

And Unsure, you're not really helping at all!  Did you have an opportunity to compare trajectory or volume? 

C


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess you found the male G-spot


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

the guy said:


> I guess you found the male G-spot


I guess so... But with my GF, she can really tell when I hit it. And her orgasms are obviously much different. Like splashing up to the pillow case different. Mine was just quicker, as far as I can tell. Oh, and much quicker for her, too. I can get her to have multiple orgasms very quickly, which isn't the norm for her either...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liliansiling (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd be interested to know as well


----------



## benjdirect2u (Aug 30, 2011)

i think it just need a little more exercise. or maybe try to intake herbal medicines its safe you know.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Lilian, can I ask why you're interested? I'm curious about what's driving my GF to push this exploration. We do talk about it, but I'm wondering about other women's perspectives.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

OK PBear, here is a perspective form a female on this subject. I can only describe our experience and realize it is different for everyone. I still have not had a g spot orgasm ever, so I know not everyone's body is the same. 

My husband and I have become more adventurous over the years, with most of the exploration having to do with my body. The toys we bought, including vibrators were all used on me. Then we started playing with the vibrators on him. He had a lot of feeling in the anal area and also in the area between his testicles and anus. So we began to explore his body a little more. I researched and found info on prostate stimulation and found the toys made specifically for it. But honestly, my lubricated fingers work the best.

It's been about a year now and what we have found from this exploration is hubby can have several kinds of orgasms in one session, not just squirting ones. Usually in our longer play sessions, he has at least 3 orgasms. And when we have been on vacation, our record is 10 in one day (a couple of sessions). Mind you only two were squirting ones. He describes the anal ones as extremely intense and erotic and the more he has the more the feeling spreads all through his body. He calls it a full body orgasm. We use toys or sometimes I just use my fingers. The technique with my fingers is very similar to the one that is used on woman for their g spot. I insert my fingers and feel the prostate area and gently use circular movements around it with the tip of my finger or sometimes just rub in and out gently against it. While I do the stimulation on the inside he manually masturbates his penis, but stops before he squirts and lets the feeling flow in the anus. I have also done it without him stimulating the penis. 

He also gets an orgasmic feeling from my rubbing, licking, or using a vibrator on the area in between his balls and anus. His final orgasm is the regular squirting one. 

We don't do this all the time as we have a variety of things we like to do. And of course this usually takes more time to allow for more orgasms and then he has to do me when he recovers. lol

What do I get from it. I imagine it's the same as what men get from manually doing woman through clitoral stimulation and g spot stimulation. For me it is a huge turn on as I can imagine and feel the sensations he is feeling. It is also gives me great satisfaction and pleasure to be the one to give him the pleasure. And sometimes I just love the challenge of seeing how many orgasms I can give him before he has his final orgasm. Usually when he squirts, he is done for awhile, but the other day I managed to give him another non squirting one right after the squirt. (Pat on the back!! lol)

Of course, to state the obvious, it is very important to be very careful of cleanliness and sanitation and cleaning everything very carefully after.


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

PBear, I wish I could get my man to do some experimenting like this. He won't even try because he said it makes him "uncomfortable".
I will keep watching this thread to get some ideas to let him know what it is really like.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Mary, thanks for your input! Lots to think about! One thing that came up when we tried it last time... She didn't know I had an orgasm, even though I finished in her mouth. She wondered if I had an orgasm without ejaculating, but I sure didn't think that was the case. I wasn't trying for that or anything... But I would think she would have been thinking clearer than I was at the time... 

Currant, to be honest, I was pretty hesitant to try, which is why the toy sat in my drawer for a few months, gathering dust.  For me, the biggest concern was being "clean" for her. I would have hated to gross her out or something; I want to be perfect in her mind!  But eventually, I just told her that the next time she came over in the morning, after I had a shower, we'd give it a whirl. It likely didn't hurt my motivation that it was "that time of the month" for her, so regular sex wasn't quite as easy to come by. Might as well try something new, right? 

C


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to do that to an ex and it would make him cum instantly. lol.


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

PBear, It sounds like you may have had an O without the squirt. My husband sometimes says it feels like he squirted when in fact he did not. When that happens we can usually quickly start back up and he will have another O with a squirt.

If it happens again try again for the squirt - you may also be multi-orgasmic.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

mary35 said:


> PBear, It sounds like you may have had an O without the squirt. My husband sometimes says it feels like he squirted when in fact he did not. When that happens we can usually quickly start back up and he will have another O with a squirt.


This is how it is for me when my wife does this.

I don`t ejaculate even though she`s stimulating my penis as well (Oral) but I`m definitely cumming...it`s not the same sensation as a penile orgasm but it does feel as if I ejaculated.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input, all! . As I mentioned, I did tell her that next time we try this, we'd have to leave things uncovered to get some proof. And strangely enough, I do have a book called "the Mult-orgasmic Man" in my night table, but I've been on chapter 2 for about 4 months now... It got too philosophical for me... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

mary35 said:


> ....
> It's been about a year now and what we have found from this exploration is hubby can have several kinds of orgasms in one session, not just squirting ones. Usually in our longer play sessions, he has at least 3 orgasms. And when we have been on vacation, our record is 10 in one day (a couple of sessions). Mind you only two were squirting ones. ....


 please no more.....It's been so long since I've had sex..great sex. Please you're killing me, I remember one time my wife used her fingers (during oral sex) and I nearly passed out from the sensation.

Please don't bring back those kinds of memories. I'm so sexually deprived that I'm going to the street with a sign "sex please" and beg strangers for some. Since the wife isn't "In the mood".


----------

